# port USB sur IPAD



## cillab (11 Décembre 2014)

bonjour à tous 
une question béte pourquoi APPLE n'intégre pas un port USB  sur IPAD
Hormis le gadjet  USB Camera adapteur qui ne fonctionne pas sur tous les APN
simple curiosité
Merci de vos lumieres


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (13 Décembre 2014)

Pour vendre du stockage plus important à ces clients, pour éviter de trop ouvrir le système aux quatres vents, pour des questions de tailles de connecteurs...

Et surtout parce que ca ne servirait à rien...


----------



## adixya (13 Décembre 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Pour vendre du stockage plus important à ces clients, pour éviter de trop ouvrir le système aux quatres vents, pour des questions de tailles de connecteurs...
> 
> Et surtout parce que ca ne servirait à rien...



Ah mais par exemple tu considères que vendre la possibilité de rajouter de l'espace de stockage librement au lieu de créer une montée en prix artificielle basée sur le stockage ne "servirait" a rien ?


----------



## Maxmad68 (21 Décembre 2014)

Sur un ipad jailbreaké avec l'appli iFile, on peut brancher des clefs usb a l'adaptateur pour les caméras


----------



## gmaa (21 Décembre 2014)

Pas besoin de jailbreak...


----------



## Maxmad68 (21 Décembre 2014)

Ifile est aussi disponible sans jailbreak?
Ou c'est une autre appli?


----------



## gmaa (21 Décembre 2014)

Maxmad68 a dit:


> Ifile est aussi disponible sans jailbreak?
> Ou c'est une autre appli?



Photos


----------



## cillab (21 Décembre 2014)

Maxmad68 a dit:


> Ifile est aussi disponible sans jailbreak?
> Ou c'est une autre appli?




bonne question je suis trés interésser


----------



## Maxmad68 (21 Décembre 2014)

Avec photos on ne peut que voir les images de la clé usb
Avec iFile on peut voire tous les fichiers et même les intégrer dans une application


----------



## cillab (21 Décembre 2014)

Maxmad68 a dit:


> Avec photos on ne peut que voir les images de la clé usb
> Avec iFile on peut voire tous les fichiers et même les intégrer dans une application



 la QUESTION EST  IFILE sans jaiybreak OU???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h37 ----------




cillab a dit:


> bonne question je suis trés interésser




bonjour 
il est sur ITUNES, mais c'est une usine à gaz, je l'ais télecharger 1.79 tout en Anglais   j'y pompe RIEN dommage


----------



## Maxmad68 (24 Décembre 2014)

cillab a dit:


> il est sur ITUNES, mais c'est une usine à gaz, je l'ais télecharger 1.79 tout en Anglais   j'y pompe RIEN dommage





Que veux-tu dire par "y pompe rien?"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h16 ----------

Je l'ai en français et il marche très bien


----------

